# How to test your bandwidth speed fast and free!



## rakeshishere (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi people, I have just found out an excellent site to test our download and upload speed in an amazingly interactive and eyecatching way and want to share it with you guys who wonder how fast their connection speed is. 

The site is at   
*www.speedtest.net*


----------



## vickyadvani (Aug 18, 2006)

That was really awesome site...something new to test


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 18, 2006)

thanx buddy.

download 289kbps
upload 56 kbps

I have dataone 256kbps 500 home plan.


----------



## tinku dhar (Aug 18, 2006)

NICE post buddy


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 18, 2006)

*www.speedtest.net/result/40041798.png
On a Dataone Home 900 Unlimited 256kbps line with SNR > 37db


----------



## drvarunmehta (Aug 18, 2006)

download 219kbps
upload 206 kbps


----------



## eagle_y2j (Aug 19, 2006)

test with nice GUI


----------



## kalpik (Aug 19, 2006)

*www.speedtest.net/result/40181645.png

Airtel 128 kbps unlimited


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 19, 2006)

^^
Not bad, you have an upload speed equal to mine


----------



## _______ (Aug 19, 2006)

Airtel 256kbps unlimited plan

*www.speedtest.net/result/40183929.png


----------



## kalpik (Aug 19, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> ^^
> Not bad, you have an upload speed equal to mine



Actually there is something wrong with the site.. I get greater upload speed than download speed always!


----------



## djmykey (Aug 19, 2006)

TATA 64 UL Connection.

*img95.imageshack.us/img95/4130/speedkp6.jpg

Symmetric Connection


----------



## anispace (Aug 19, 2006)

MTNL Triband DSL590NU 256kbps

*www.speedtest.net/result/40218501.png


----------



## deepgeek2 (Aug 19, 2006)

Bsnl 256 Home Plan  

*www.speedtest.net/result/40258843.png


----------



## SolidSnake (Aug 20, 2006)

Airtel 256 Kbps unlimited...

*www.speedtest.net/result/40287783.png

*www.speedtest.net/result/40287962.png*www.speedtest.net/result/40286709.png


----------



## PrinceHeart (Aug 20, 2006)

As i can see from the above test results - no one really gives the real results.Test something from our own country and not from others as the ping time would be different if u select diff. places.

Try this - its from calcutta telecom, broadband division. I think it gives the exact results as its thru the dataone server.

*www.calcuttatelephones.com/bandwidthmeter/initialmeter.php

Still not satisfied - try this 

*myspeed.visualware.com/

peace


----------



## rakeshishere (Aug 20, 2006)

PrinceHeart said:
			
		

> As i can see from the above test results - no one really gives the real results.Test something from our own country and not from others as the ping time would be different if u select diff. places.
> 
> Try this - its from calcutta telecom, broadband division. I think it gives the exact results as its thru the dataone server.
> 
> *www.calcuttatelephones.com/bandwidthmeter/initialmeter.php



Wtf i tested my speed and i got it as 36kbps.see my results.My plan is 256kbps unlimited


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 20, 2006)

*www.speedtest.net/result/40372464.png

i m using mtnl's 256 kbps unlimited plan..is it okay


----------



## SolidSnake (Aug 20, 2006)

What I didn't mention in my previous post is that I tested my connection at night when the speed almost doubles, and also I did more than 1 test to get best result. <Grins>


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Aug 31, 2006)

*www.speedtest.net/result/42541819.png

TriBand, Mumbai, 
512 kbps


----------



## pradipudhaya (Aug 31, 2006)

*www.speedtest.net/result/42571697.png


----------



## praka123 (Sep 1, 2006)

here's mine on dataone home500 plan(256kbps):
*www.speedtest.net/result/42594999.png
for myspeed:
*iup.in/img/praka123/myspeeds.jpg


----------



## forever (Sep 1, 2006)

heres mine

*www.speedtest.net/result/42720094.png

is it ok or shuld i get a better connection.....


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 1, 2006)

*www.speedtest.net/result/42726136.png

i am on 256kbps dataone


----------



## Vitalstatistix (Sep 1, 2006)

Great site. I got this on my dataone 256 kbps line.
*www.speedtest.net/result/42736210.png


----------



## SolidSnake (Sep 2, 2006)

forever said:
			
		

> heres mine
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/42720094.png
> 
> is it ok or shuld i get a better connection.....



Bhai, thoda slow lag rahaa hai.


----------



## satyamy (Jul 5, 2007)

Mine

*www.speedtest.net/result/150092233.png


----------



## Ihatemyself (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice post but i think most of the forum members already knew this and have posted this link in many threads including myself...


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 5, 2007)

Thread Date: *18-08-2006, 05:57 PM*

Why did ya Re-Open such and Old thread..& I guess (*myself-author*)  posted this first in the Forum b4 any1 else ..OR Some member shud have reported this as a Re-Post


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 6, 2007)

PrinceHeart said:
			
		

> As i can see from the above test results - no one really gives the real results.Test something from our own country and not from others as the ping time would be different if u select diff. places.
> 
> Try this - its from calcutta telecom, broadband division. I think it gives the exact results as its thru the dataone server.
> 
> ...



The Calcutta telephones site gave me 414.2Kbps from my office computer. Will post the results for my home connection when I reach home. Attached is the result.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 7, 2007)

satyamy said:
			
		

> Mine
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/150092233.png



I think this is somewhat slow. 

Edit: Results from my home computer (using 384kbps unlimited from alliance broadband @Rs.699 p.m.)

*www.speedtest.net/result/150966871.png


----------



## navino87 (Jul 7, 2007)

256 kbps Unlimited Airtel Broadband

*www.speedtest.net/result/151052333.png


----------



## satyamy (Jul 7, 2007)

digitized said:
			
		

> I think this is somewhat slow.
> 
> Edit: Results from my home computer (using 384kbps unlimited from alliance broadband @Rs.699 p.m.)
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/150966871.png


 
I dont know y but i can download at very high speed
can see any live streming TV/Video
but cannot upload anything  smoothly
mine is Shree Ganesh internet
Monthly 4.5GB at Day (i.e. 150MB Daily) & Night Unlimited 
Rs. 495/-pm



			
				rakeshishere said:
			
		

> Thread Date: *18-08-2006, 05:57 PM*
> 
> Why did ya Re-Open such and Old thread..& I guess (*myself-author*) posted this first in the Forum b4 any1 else ..OR Some member shud have reported this as a Re-Post


I made this thread
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62187

& found a smiliary i.e. your at bottom so replied it here


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 8, 2007)

How is mine ?

*www.speedtest.net/result/151245665.png

airtel is the best


----------



## iamtheone (Jul 8, 2007)

*www.speedtest.net/result/151251780.png


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 8, 2007)

satyamy said:
			
		

> I made this thread
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62187
> 
> & found a smiliary i.e. your at bottom so replied it here


Stats of Your Thread:
Thread Date:* 05-07-2007, 04:57 PM

*Stats of My Thread:
Thread Date: *18-08-2006, 05:57 PM

*Hope that perfectly solves your confusion!! 

And this is How it Started



> Hi people, I have just found out an excellent site to test our download and upload speed in an amazingly interactive and eyecatching way and want to share it with you guys who wonder how fast their connection speed is.
> 
> The site is at
> *www.speedtest.net*



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34381
**www.speedtest.net/*


----------



## anandk (Jul 8, 2007)

thanx rakeshishere.


----------



## karnivore (Jul 8, 2007)

Thax.
Rating: CTL + D

My BSNL connection is a snail...and works the other way round

*www.speedtest.net/result/151389740.png


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 9, 2007)

You are Welcome anandk


----------



## Aspire (Jun 19, 2009)

WTF IS THIS?
*www.speedtest.net/result/499090731.png


I get a speed of just 20KBPS while downloading and it shows 0.20MBPS which is equal to around 200KBPS


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jun 19, 2009)

Firstly, how come these noobs keep digging so deep into old threads.. I mean seriously, any thread which has not got a reply for over 1yr should be locked automatically.. this is trashing the already scre*ed up forum.



Aspire said:


> I get a speed of just 20KBPS while downloading and it shows 0.20MBPS which is equal to around 200KBPS



0.20M*b*ps= 200K*b*ps
20K*B*ps = 20x8= 160K*b*ps

there is a difference between *B* and *b*. upper case B is always equal to *b*/8. i.e *b*=*B*x8


----------



## satyamy (Jun 21, 2009)

my speed

*www.speedtest.net/result/500700076.png


----------

